# Creative or Logitech



## sona (Nov 29, 2009)

Which one is better speaker when it comes to sound quality............???

I think Logitech is better nowadays.....

Creative products rely just on brand name....


----------



## J.Smith (Nov 29, 2009)

I say Creative!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 29, 2009)

Creative......!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

Creative, from what I hear, is declining everyday. Besides, I heard rhitwick's Logitech X540 and I was blown away by the sound quality. If I were to buy, it would be Altec Lansing mostly. Klipsch or Sennheiser are not in my budget.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 30, 2009)

true. the quality of speakers from creative are far from being "creative". they are no match to lte  lansing and logitech.
creative is no more brand it used to be as it started competing with zebronica and intex instead of competing with al and logitech


----------

